# Convicts in the filter



## Adnil (Apr 16, 2011)

This is just crazy, we're cleaning out the filter in our 56 gal tall and find 6 convicts. Our two Convicts had a litter?, of the 40 plus, most are 3/4" to 1" long already. Here are these little guys, pale and only 3/8" long. Who would have thought they would survive in the filter? They are up in the real world now and staying together and hiding.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would suggest getting a sponge filter and putting it over your filter intake.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The little guys like to hide. If you don't provide them a place, (rocks, caves, plants), they will find one. The Convicts probably didn't spawn there. Convicts are very defensive of their spawn so they can easily spawn in a community tank. I had a pair of Kribs do the same thing.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

My female Johanni has been hidding a lot lately i'm hoping they are breeding that would be awesome! My Kribs also look to be matting status the female has a red circle on her which I believe indicates ready for mating.


----------



## Adnil (Apr 16, 2011)

The sponge on the water intake is a great idea, I've got one on my other filter where my Kribs are trying to breed. We watched the whole cycle with this Convict pair we have, they were so careful and protective I never thought they got anywhere near the uptake. I felt to bad to find these 6 guys alive in the filter box, at least they were alive! They must have been in there at least two weeks with no light and eating the algae and whatever.
Convicts are so easy to breed I'm wondering what to do with all these fish? Give some to my local fish store guy? How many Convicts should I keep to help deter the others from breeding? Is that possible?


----------

